# Utah Trout Slam Results



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I was surfing around looking for some things to do this coming year and I remembered about last year's trout slam.

I went to look at the results and it showed only 8 people. I thought that was kind of strange to show the top 8 places, instead of, for example, the top 10.

As I looked around, I found the Slam winner's website. He says only 8 people out of 180 that registered completed the slam.

http://ricksreeladventures.blogspot.com ... chive.html

Does that seem right to you all?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't been in Utah for a while but was this competition really this unpopular?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Guess that would've upped the odds of winning some of the prizes they had. I didn't register, but I'm not much for competitions (at least when there's an entry fee). Had I registered, I would've been short 1 (mac). The rest, I pretty much did in two trips, maybe one.

I actually saw a big silver Dodge in Orem a few days ago with Hooked On Utah stickers in the window. Wonder who that was.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, I can understand not wanting to get in on the competitive aspect of it. I wasn't around last year and I got the impression that this was more popular than it now seems to be. 

I only got Macs and Rainbows last year from the trout list, but I only fished in Utah for 3 days. This year will be different.


----------



## rctalbot (Jan 19, 2011)

I personally don't think it was a popularity thing. I think it was the fact that it took a lot more time than most gave it credit. I know it did for me at least. It was a fun experience but I'm hoping they drop Splake and Lake trout. The other species are readily available for the people that want to fish closer to home and those that want to do it with younger children. That may also increase the amount of people that finish. Whatever the case, I plan on doing it again. On a side note, thanks for mentioning my blog. I'm new to this forum and like it alot compared to some of the alternatives out there. I look forward to getting to hear and see pics of all of your fishing adventures!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well welcome to the forum, rctalbot. That's a pretty good looking blog of yours. Nice fish!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Agreed! I enjoyed reading through your adventures too rctalbot! It's kind of funny that you say Macs and Splake are the hardest to catch because I mostly fish at Fish Lake and Flaming Gorge. For me, the brookies and browns are the toughest. But, one of the things that I intrigues me about the Trout Slam is going out of my way to catch some fish that I wouldn't otherwise go after under normal conditions. 

Was it really only 8 people that finished? I didn't see Gary Winterton's name on the list. That's really kind of what made me wonder how popular this was. He was a big supporter of it on his show but, as far as I can tell, he didn't finish.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A couple of thoughts FWIW;

1. First congrats to RCtalbot, Very nice fish that you entered. You were most deserving and I enjoyed the pics on the blog. Good work.

2.


Dodger said:


> I haven't been in Utah for a while but was this competition really this unpopular?


It may have just been me, but last year, when this was being promoted, it seemed to be more of a money grab to me. Maybe it came across to others that way too. It is good to hear that participants had fun experiences.

3.


LOAH said:


> Guess that would've upped the odds of winning some of the prizes they had. I didn't register, but I'm not much for competitions (at least when there's an entry fee). Had I registered, I would've been short 1 (mac). The rest, I pretty much did in two trips, maybe one.


I agree that it doesn't seem to be that difficult to accomplish. I have just fished the usual stops during the ice season this year and have caught all but the brookie. (Large size is another matter) I will catch plenty of brookies during the summer. I also agree that entering competitions takes some of the relaxation out of fishing trips.

4.


rctalbot said:


> It was a fun experience but I'm hoping they drop Splake and Lake trout. The other species are readily available for the people that want to fish closer to home and those that want to do it with younger children.


I don't know why they would want to drop the splakes and macs? They have to have some challenging entries. Also, do they have a kids division? That could be fun either way.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I only caught two of the species, rainbow and splake. I didn't make it out much due to the fact that I worked out of state almost all year. During the times I was home it was always windy. i will enter again if they do it this year, hopefullly with more luck.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I "completed" the trout slam last year but I didn't feel like entering the contest. I don't think of fishing as a competition. I do like to target bigger fish every so often and when I am fishing I try to catch as many fish as I can. However, I don't fish so I can say I caught bigger and more fish than everyone else. I fish to get away and relieve the stress of everyday life, and I like to eat fish sometimes. If fishing was a contest I don't think I could enjoy it.


----------

